# Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel (ULSD)



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ultra low sulfer diesel is coming and will be eventually required for use nationwide. Below is some information that is good to know and how it may effect you and your diesel powered equipment and vehicles. Bosch has already required the a new fuel filter which steps up fuel filtration from 10 microns to 7 microns in their injector pumps with Cummins. ULSD evidently will reduce fuel economy and has a solvent/detergent effect on older fuel systems; hence the requirement for a more stringent fuel filter. ULSD also has a reduced lubricity as compared to current #2 diesel. 

New S15 (Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel -ULSD) Regulations


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Chief, I'm told (at least up my way in the Northeast) it will cost an estimated .30 per gallon for ULSD. 
This is what I've been informed of, at least for a while.


----------

